

64-bit Knowledge Base - Tatyanazaxarova

How much memory can an application access in Win32 and Win64? 
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0036/<p>What can I use instead of "int 3" instruction in a 64-bit application?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0035/<p>Can I use 32-bit pointers in a 64-bit application?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0033/<p>How can I find out in a 32-bit application what 64-bit processes are launched?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0034/<p>What can I use instead of rundll32.exe to run 64-bit DLL?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0037/<p>Why is it so hard to create a 64-bit version of an application?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0038/<p>How can I find out in Win64 how many processor cores there are in the system?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0039/<p>How to check if a 64-bit project is being built in Visual Studio using #ifdef 
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0032/<p>Is it possible to use more than 2 Gbytes of memory in a 32-bit program launched in the 64-bit Windows?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0001/<p>What advantages do 64-bit processors have over 32-bit ones?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0002/<p>Why do 64-bit applications work faster than 32-bit ones?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0003/<p>Is it possible to launch 64-bit applications in a 32-bit operating system?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0004/<p>How to correctly cast a pointer to int in a 64-bit application?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0005/<p>Where is the 64-bit compiler in Visual Studio?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0006/<p>Should I fix all the errors found by the static code analyzer?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0007/<p>The warnings C4311 and C4312 generated by the analyzer when using the /Wp64 switch
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0008/<p>How to compile a 64-bit application with using Visual C++ Express 2005/2008/2010?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0009/<p>Visual Studio Team System, /analyze and D9040
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0010/<p>A common error occurring when compiling a 64-bit application: error C2440, OnTimer
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0011/<p>Strange errors occurring when compiling the 64-bit version of an application, error C2664
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0012/<p>A common error occurring when compiling a 64-bit application: error C4235, Assembler
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0013/<p>How can I know if the DWORD_PTR type is defined using ifdef?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0014/<p>Why does not Visual C++ support the inline assembler for Intel 64 and IA-64 anymore?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0015/<p>How can a 32-bit program detect that it is launched in a 64-bit Windows?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0016/<p>Obsolete descriptions of functions in MSDN taking no account of 64 bits
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0017/<p>Functions of the ntohl/htonl class and 64-bit values
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0018/<p>Difference between %p and %x
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0019/<p>Why is the value of the ProgramFiles environment variable replaced with that of ProgramFiles(x86)?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0020/<p>Is there a way to make the type size_t 32-bit in a 64-bit program?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0021/<p>Is size_t a standard type in C++? And in C?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0022/<p>Working with the type size_t in the functions prinft, scanf and similar functions
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0023/<p>Are the types size_t and uintptr_t equivalent?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0024/<p>Is there the 64-bit version of Visual Studio?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0025/<p>How to compile a C++ application in Visual Studio 2010 so that it could work in Windows 2000? 
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0026/<p>Warning C4267 in the expression unsigned n = str.find(substr)
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0027/<p>Why does Windows put 64-bit units into System32?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0028/<p>WOW6432Node and API-functions RegOpenKeyEx / RegEnumKeyEx
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0029/<p>Why does WoW64 use register and file system redirection?
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0030/<p>Confusion of WPARAM with UINT, and LPARAM with LONG
http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0031/
======
pestaa
I guess it's worth copying for clickable links. Kudos for the list!

\---

How much memory can an application access in Win32 and Win64?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0036/>

What can I use instead of "int 3" instruction in a 64-bit application?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0035/>

Can I use 32-bit pointers in a 64-bit application?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0033/>

How can I find out in a 32-bit application what 64-bit processes are launched?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0034/>

What can I use instead of rundll32.exe to run 64-bit DLL?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0037/>

Why is it so hard to create a 64-bit version of an application?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0038/>

How can I find out in Win64 how many processor cores there are in the system?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0039/>

How to check if a 64-bit project is being built in Visual Studio using #ifdef
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0032/>

Is it possible to use more than 2 Gbytes of memory in a 32-bit program
launched in the 64-bit Windows? <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0001/>

What advantages do 64-bit processors have over 32-bit ones?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0002/>

Why do 64-bit applications work faster than 32-bit ones?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0003/>

Is it possible to launch 64-bit applications in a 32-bit operating system?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0004/>

How to correctly cast a pointer to int in a 64-bit application?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0005/>

Where is the 64-bit compiler in Visual Studio?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0006/>

Should I fix all the errors found by the static code analyzer?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0007/>

The warnings C4311 and C4312 generated by the analyzer when using the /Wp64
switch <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0008/>

How to compile a 64-bit application with using Visual C++ Express
2005/2008/2010? <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0009/>

Visual Studio Team System, /analyze and D9040
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0010/>

A common error occurring when compiling a 64-bit application: error C2440,
OnTimer <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0011/>

Strange errors occurring when compiling the 64-bit version of an application,
error C2664 <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0012/>

A common error occurring when compiling a 64-bit application: error C4235,
Assembler <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0013/>

How can I know if the DWORD_PTR type is defined using ifdef?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0014/>

Why does not Visual C++ support the inline assembler for Intel 64 and IA-64
anymore? <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0015/>

How can a 32-bit program detect that it is launched in a 64-bit Windows?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0016/>

Obsolete descriptions of functions in MSDN taking no account of 64 bits
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0017/>

Functions of the ntohl/htonl class and 64-bit values
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0018/>

Difference between %p and %x <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0019/>

Why is the value of the ProgramFiles environment variable replaced with that
of ProgramFiles(x86)? <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0020/>

Is there a way to make the type size_t 32-bit in a 64-bit program?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0021/>

Is size_t a standard type in C++? And in C? <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0022/>

Working with the type size_t in the functions prinft, scanf and similar
functions <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0023/>

Are the types size_t and uintptr_t equivalent?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0024/>

Is there the 64-bit version of Visual Studio?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0025/>

How to compile a C++ application in Visual Studio 2010 so that it could work
in Windows 2000? <http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0026/>

Warning C4267 in the expression unsigned n = str.find(substr)
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0027/>

Why does Windows put 64-bit units into System32?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0028/>

WOW6432Node and API-functions RegOpenKeyEx / RegEnumKeyEx
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0029/>

Why does WoW64 use register and file system redirection?
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0030/>

Confusion of WPARAM with UINT, and LPARAM with LONG
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/0031/>

------
Someone
This may be useful, but I think it would be more polite to just link to
<http://www.viva64.com/en/k/>

